# Cadillac Fleetwood dash



## Chuco509 (Aug 11, 2011)

does anibody know how to take off a 94 cadillac fleetwood dash thanks in advance:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

its held on with bolts, just unbolt it


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

on most cars the glove box is removed first, then you need to remove the glove box lining. get a small flashlight spend a few minutes just looking for bolts mounted to the firewall. be extra carefull with trim. remove the radio and speedo cluster. cluster will have a clip holding the trany cable


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Pop off the wood grain strips under the lip of the dash. The little one above the headlight knob and the other that goes above the heater contols...use a clip tool or flat scerwdriver if you have to, the woodgrain is just held on with pressure clips. There is two 7mm bolts on left side and three 10mm bolts on the right with one 7mm above the radio, after you get those off just pull the dash pad


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

lacwood said:


> Pop off the wood grain strips under the lip of the dash. The little one above the headlight knob and the other that goes above the heater contols...use a clip tool or flat scerwdriver if you have to, the woodgrain is just held on with pressure clips. There is two 7mm bolts on left side and three 10mm bolts on the right with one 7mm above the radio, after you get those off just pull the dash pad


:thumbsup:


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

3rd COAST RIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


also there is 2 bolts in the middle you have to take off the air vent and then the dash pad comes right off without a problem. it think the bolts are 9/32's and 10mm


----------

